# Shift Boot Installed (came out nice)



## riotburn (Feb 16, 2009)

Did my shift boot yesterday with my girlfriend and really happy with the results. Here's a small guide for those who want to DIY.
Tools:
flathead screwdriver
sewing machine
strong glue
strong thread (i used a very intricate stress test in which i saw which thread was harder to break)
utility knife
1. Remove shift boot from car. On my B5 A4, you pull up the console piece and pop off a plastic ring which the leather is stapled to. 
2. Use a screwdriver to pry off the staples. (Easier to go between the fabric and plastic then staple and fabric) Use a utility knife to cut the seams and separate the stock shift boot into the four pieces.
3. Trace out one of each piece on the backside of your material with something that won't bleed through. You only have to do it once for each size piece because you just fold it over to cut two pieces. After you trace the outline take a ruler and measure 5/8" and mark spots all around the the outlines. This is used as a guide on the sewing machine and is where my gf took over.








4. Line up to adjacent sides making sure the part you want seen to be FACE DOWN. So line up the sides and use the 5/8" (or different depending on the sewing machine) as a guide and go along the outline you traced. Repeat this until you get all the sides.








5. After you are done turn it right side out. For my car the little plastic piece that goes at the top where shift knob touches the fabric, was actually two pieces that screw together. So just make a small cuff at the tip and with a little fenangling you'll get it. All you have to do then is to put the fabric over the plastic ring. Once you get it on, test it on the console trim. If it looks good, glue the fabric to the plastic trim and install
And voila:








Sorry if it is a little vague, but if you have any questions feel free to ask otherwise enjoy.


----------



## StevenPirre (Mar 3, 2009)

*Re: Shift Boot Installed (riotburn)*

Very nice! Doing the rest of the car like that? If so i would love to see it.


----------



## riotburn (Feb 16, 2009)

Thanks. Soon Im gonna do the headliner, pillars, and maybe a few other pieces.


----------



## cody27 (Aug 13, 2009)

very nice....i think i need to pick up a test subject from the wrecker and do my own


----------



## riotburn (Feb 16, 2009)

nah just try it, shouldn't be hard if you know someone that can use a sewing machine. And if you f up at least you can still drive your car while u get a replacement.


----------



## Kaos26003 (Oct 26, 2005)

*Re: (riotburn)*

Very nice, i make shift boots all the time for people... I love my Sewing Machine... hahaha that sounds Super GAY! if that was on FaceBook i'd be Labelled GAY! Nice work.
KAOS


----------



## Mk2_Dropped (Oct 13, 2009)

Awesome DIY







Gotta Give it a try.


----------



## kevinMk3VR (Nov 5, 2009)

*Re: Shift Boot Installed (riotburn)*

umm... can you post a pic of your girlfriend?


----------



## riotburn (Feb 16, 2009)

haha gotta supply your own gf to do this


----------



## Burton_Air (Mar 24, 2009)

*Re: (riotburn)*

What type of fabric is that? Is it just cloth? Some sort of pleather?
Regardless, looks very clean. My wife would dig that on her Jetta. She is quite the Burberry nut.


----------



## riotburn (Feb 16, 2009)

its cloth. got it from here http://forums.fourtitude.com/zerothread?id=4094757


----------

